# I saw the Neurologist about having FM .



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

Well I saw my Neurologist , what a wasted drive to his office . He wouldn't even take the time to listen to me ! I mentioned Fibromyalga and he said that's only symptoms Not a Disease. No test's for it either ! I tried to talk about starting on "Boswellia" Tablets as they are used for pain , swelling and act as an anti inflamitory , Well he cut me off in mid sentence and wouldn't even let me finish the topic. He said he is going to Rx. me a drug for Epileptic seizures. I told him I have never had one in My entire life ! He said the properties in the Rx. will cause my muscles not to act up. I stopped at the pharmacy and talked to my Pharmacist , and he said that is an anti convulsant medication. Where in the holy hell does this neurologist get off Rx'ing that for me. I am soooooo upset I could spit fire. I am back to square one , Again ! Now who do I seek out to help me . I've gone thru everyone I can think of.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 1999)

Glenda -I'm really sorry to hear about your ####$# appointment with your neurologist. I'm curious as to why he felt you needed medication for the muscle spasms? Has he tested for everything else? Such as multiple sclerosis? If none of these questions has suitable answers, I suggest you find a GP or another doctor who isn't so ignorant about fibromyalgia. Unless this medication you are taking is a new treatment for fibro, I've never heard of that one as treatment! Have you been on antidepressants at all? His treatment makes less sense to me than pretty much anything I have seen on this bb before. Please let me know - I really am curious. (And I still think you need to find another doctor, if nothing else - then definitely for a second opinion!). Chin up - we'll get you through this!







Kathy


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

Kathy , I have never been on any type medication for FM . Why the Neurologist would Rx. me "Neurontin" for Convulsions is way beyond me. The side effects are far worse then some of my symptoms. (I feel).The Neurologist wouldn't even listen to what I had to say about FM . Nor any other topic I tried to speak to him about. He just told me to take the Rx. Neurontin.How can you Rx. a drug without knowing thereason behind giving it ? Other then to say "Here try this" . So I am at square one , I have all the FM symptoms and can't even get a diagnosis for it.He won't run any other test's. He did want me to have a nerve conduction study , but I passed on it Due to my extreme fear of Needles. My primary care doctor is at a loss what to do or think about my current health statis. So where do I go from here ?


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 1999)

OK - have you asked your primary care physician if he/she knows about fibromyalgia? If so, and you get the same response, I say let your fingers do the walking and find another doctor - fast. If not and he/she is open, get as much info from the net - or books mentioned in past threads here, and visit him/her with it. Just try it! Let me know how it goes, OK? I'll be thinking of you.Kathy


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

Kathy , I plan on seeing my PCP next week when he's had a chance to recieve the dictated letter from the Neurologist stating he put me on Seizure medication. Then I am going to tell the PCP I have all the FM symptoms ,and could he Please test me for it in some way ?? I'll even provide a stack of information about Fibromyalga to help my lil' country pcp doctor , to better diagnose me with. Then I am going to call to his attention the unnecessary Rx'ing of that Seizure drug by that quack neurologist.God where did he get off Rx'ing that to me ?That's pure Mal Practice in my opinion.You don't give some one anti convulsion / seizure meds when they have never had one in their entire life. He had no real reasoning behind it either. Other then to say"Take this". It ought to relax you.Yeah right te'o there doc.Thanks for the replys Kathy.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 1999)

Glenda, I am sorry to hear about your experience. I went through a Rheumatologist who diagnosed Myofacial pain syndrome and was very nice, but explained carefully that I would have to be my own doctor on this.At least he didn't blow me off and prescribe something so out of line. I agree with Kathy, look elsewhere and keep talking to all of us. Together we are all better (smile).Linda


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Guy's , thanks for standing by Me. I appreciate it greatly. I will not give up on this. Nor will I let that Bozo neuro-doc get me upset with his Voodoo drugs.I wonder if he realises he is leaving himself open for possible law suits , by giving unwarrented drugs like he did ? I could walk away a millionaire off of this lil' incident.smile* - OOOOh to dream!


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 1999)

Glenda (is it my fuzzy imagination or are there two threads here dealing with this issue - I'm getting confused, guys!) As I answered on the *other* thread, I still think you need to find another doctor. You need a second opinion, Glenda - go get it, OK? And LET US KNOW! We're with you, girl!







Kathy


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

yeah I think I got 2 going. Sorry*


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 1999)

To Gloria: Your concern on the medication neurontin is really unnecessary. I have had 2 doctors recommend that I take it. Even a dosage of 1200 mg. a day. This medication is for burning and pain from peripheral neruopathy (also seizures). I asked the same questions. My daughter sent me litature on the medication, she works at the local hospital. It is fairly new and if you are in as much pain as I have been anything is a welcome, if it works. I have done research on the medication. sometimes a medication is for one thing and they find in treating patients that it also helps other conditions. While looking for information on Fibromyalgia check on myalgic encephalomyelitis. I have seizures, they started with the fibromyalgia, no connection they say. Also the peripheral neuropathy is so painful.It causes burning and pain in the feet, legs and hands (understand it can also cover the whole body). Your doctor may thing that you do not have just one condition but maybe two. You should really see a rheumatologist for FM. I have been blessed with mine (after 5 years and 9 doctors later). Also some FM patients have only minor symtoms, others are disabled. Check online on with the National Institute of Health, Bethesda, Md. for information.


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

Silerfox2, Along with possibly having FM , I do have neurofibromatosis since birth. A tumor growing disorder and It causes serious itching. Of which is supposidly a side effect from the Neurontin.Also those people that take propulsid or prevacid for acid reflux are Not suppose to take this medication. I told that darn neurologist I have acid reflux and have to take the other medication when my reflux is at it's worst. He did NOT tell me this medication was for pain of any kind !He told me to take it for > The seizures !What Seizures ? I never told him I have those. He just said I want you to take this.I flat out refuse to take this medication as it could cause harm to my Neurological disorder called Neurofibromatosis.


----------

